# Walley world adventure. (funny)



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I found myself in Walmat today. It wasn't planned, something feel through and so I had ime to kill. Wally world was right there so why not kill it there?

Well after finding the cheese I need for a pizza, a new work boom box, and a good deal on my favorite M+Ms I found myself in the camping isle, or as I call it prepper central. 

Well promptly a couple cans of propane, glow sticks, a pair of just perfect cheap tarps, bottles water, just stuff.

I was standing in an isle debating whether I wanted a machete or another hatchet for my BOB, which involved swinging them. I was returning them to their spots on the rack when a woman came up and asked me what I was prepping for. 

I might have mentioned this happened next to the ammo desk and I had sent the clerk to get the key to open the case. He managed to come back at this moment and ask what kind of bullets I wanted just after she asked. 

The course was clear. Standing there with a blades weapon (plastic wrapped) in each hand and a cleric asking me what kind of shot gun ammo I wanted. 

What to do?
I smiled viciously and put the machete on my shoulder and said "Zombies". She ran for security. 

Not the kind of thing I'd do normally or recommend but for some reason it just seemed right, and this seemed the place to share it.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That is the best! :congrat:






:aprvd:


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

I have to say...it serves her right for asking!

:laugh:


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

That is funny!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

You mean youre not prepping for zombies?!


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

That is SOOOOO funny..Hope you don't care if I use that one


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Someteems I enjoy acting crazy by roll my eyes at people. Havent done it in a while though especially not while armed..

but truth be told.. she may just be anice person trying to meet people of similair mindset and genuienly curios as it seems many prepprs ahve their "favorite" SHTF scenario.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> You mean youre not prepping for zombies?!


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> You mean youre not prepping for zombies?!


:eyebulge:

The next thing you'll be telling me is there's no such thing as a zombie....or Santa Claus. :sssh:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice would like to be a fly on the wall in her dinning room as she relates the story.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

OMG - that is too funny... Shit I am going to Costco tomorrow to get supplies to fill up a new freezer I just got delieverd this week... I hope I get asked something like that... My wife will be with me too, so it will be double fun... Especially with The Walking Dead filmed here in Atlanta...


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Marcus said:


> :eyebulge:
> 
> The next thing you'll be telling me is there's no such thing as a zombie....or Santa Claus. :sssh:


They are both very real just look right there (thump thump) in your heart. :flower:


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

What would have been really funny is if she'd turned the corner and ran into a couple of those goth freaks.  I can practically hear the scream and the puddle forming


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

BlueZ said:


> but truth be told.. she may just be anice person trying to meet people of similair mindset and genuienly curios as it seems many prepprs ahve their "favorite" SHTF scenario.


This may be true, but if this woman were a true prepper you'd think she knows better than to ask a question like that to a total stranger.

And this was a great story! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah I tend to agree you can kinda recognize a prepper at the check out and they will recognize you and usually just a kinda knowing look is exchanged nothing else needed. figger its twice as likely she was some uber lib tard looking for and oportunity to argue about somthing guess we will never know but heck the speculation is fun


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Glad everyone enjoyed the story. 

I have to admit I have no clue what the woman was up too. Can't think of any clues about her appearance or aditude that might reveal her opinions. 

She seemed about forty, had a kind of shrill voice with what I think was a southern accent. She asked nicely, despite the invasion of privacy.


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

I find it hard to believe that anyone in walmart would be supprised by anything. I remember ready a story about a woman cooking meth in the sporting good section on a camp stove with stuff she stold from the pharmacy. When the cops showed, she was like, well, I needed it & all the stuff was here; so yea I did it.
I don't shop there unless we are traveling where there is no other choice. I have been there and witnessed a man & woman beating each other in the parking lot; security attacking someone at the front door and an elderly lady get knocked to the ground by a teen ager with a shopping cart.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Surely not in texas no man would be hitting alady and no kid would be disrespecting an elder like that (tongue in cheek) (and meant to be funny not accusatory )


----------



## thoughtsofTHAtmom (Apr 21, 2011)

I always tell people that I'm prepping for zombies. Honestly, that shouldn't be too hard. So many of the details are taken care of for us. If you watch The Walking Dead, you'll learn so much valuable information about the zombie apocalypse:

-Food will be scarce and they will be malnourished...but no one will lose any weight even after a year.
-There will be no barber shops or Super Cuts...but everyone will be well-groomed with freshly-cut hair.
-They'll be fighting zombies & short on supplies...but they'll have access to plenty of shaving cream and razors with which to keep their beards regularly trimmed.
-You'll find occasional spots with overgrown lawns...but overall, the lawns will be well-manicured...as if Forrest Gump had just been through with his riding lawn mower.
-"But that riding mower will run on gas!" you say. Have no fear! Gas will remain abundant even 1 year after the zombie apocalypse has begun.

So, yes, I'm prepping for zombies...but I won't worry about my hair or my lawn...or driving cross-country. I know those things will just magically be taken care of by the zombie-apocalypse fairies.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok, so it happened, I am cashing out at Costco, and the cashier is ringing up all the stuff and goes "wow, this is a lot, what's it all for?" We had not 2 carts but 3 for my wife and I filled - 90% food and supplies... My wife freaking beats me to it and goes "I hate shopping so we only go once every two months". I was soooo disappointed  bummer.


----------



## nomadjanet (Mar 28, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> Surely not in texas no man would be hitting alady and no kid would be disrespecting an elder like that (tongue in cheek) (and meant to be funny not accusatory )


Yea the man & woman thing was in Texas, the kid with the basket was actualy when we were traveling out of state, I think in Arkansas.
But let me tell you that lady was beating the toad out of that man, it was a crazy site. There are crazy people everywhere & big cities attract them.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thinking I'd have thumped the kid with the basket myself if I"d been there, I'd have been so pissed he may not have escaped with his life. I get behind "old people" on the highway and stuff and yeah somtimes it annoys me, But I swear if I even think bad things to say my Butt starts hurting, I was raised bettern that. And as for slow old people in the store well I may not be all that old but I am one of em now. I have seen some that act in a way that makes it hard ot respect em but still no excuse for physically knocking them down.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

jsriley5 said:


> Thinking I'd have thumped the kid with the basket myself if I"d been there, I'd have been so pissed he may not have escaped with his life. I get behind "old people" on the highway and stuff and yeah somtimes it annoys me, But I swear if I even think bad things to say my Butt starts hurting, I was raised bettern that. And as for slow old people in the store well I may not be all that old but I am one of em now. I have seen some that act in a way that makes it hard ot respect em but still no excuse for physically knocking them down.


I saw a teenaged girl shoulder check an elderly lady at my church a while back - the lady nearly fell over, had to grab the pew to regain her balance - and the girl never even looked back.

I was too far away to do anything about it. Although, even if I had been closer, I doubt I could have made a difference. That girl is amazonian - bigger than me, and I'm not petite by any definition, with a huge chip on her shoulder. (Yeah, I've had run-ins with her before).


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

I like going to the local super center Wally World after midnight. You get to see some really unusual people. Ones that would make walk on status in any zombie production, or are otherwise clothing/appearance challenged. Since this is a fairly small town, you have to find entertainment where you can. It is also the only thing open after midnight.


----------

